

Ask HN: What do you use Go for? - mushfiq

I was playing with go since last week and it feels good while I code in go, today morning did some benchmark and found it&#x27;s faster than interpreted languages like python, ruby. So I was wondering in which cases you code on Go in production?
======
tptacek
[https://microcorruption.com](https://microcorruption.com)

Also: [https://github.com/tqbf/speck](https://github.com/tqbf/speck) :P

------
spf13
I work for MongoDB. There we use go for all of our agents for our various
services. Originally they were developed in java and python, but we spent far
too much time supporting issues that arose from existing environments run
times. A blog post was written that expands on this further.
[http://blog.mongodb.org/post/51643994762/go-agent-
go](http://blog.mongodb.org/post/51643994762/go-agent-go)

In my free time I develop a static site engine called Hugo which is hundreds
of times faster than others written in python and ruby and is super easy to
install as it is distributed as a single binary without any dependencies. You
can learn more about it at [http://hugo.spf13.com](http://hugo.spf13.com) .

~~~
mushfiq
That's really interesting, thanks for sharing :)

------
ishbits
I'm using Go for a project that people deploy on their own servers. It allows
me to distribute as a single binary, with all dependencies statically linked.

This makes deployment much simpler than Python, which leaves the user to find
all dependencies, which isn't as always as straight forward as it seems.

Also, with go.rice I was able to embed my static resources (.html mainly)
right into the binary, giving me a single file to deploy, much like a Java
fatjar.

This was actually a port of a small Python project to get the feel for Go, and
I'm really sold on the "scp" style of deployment (I can get that from Java to,
but Go seems more approachable for smaller projects).

------
monoid
Game Development - Pwnie Yard ( [http://pwnieyard.com](http://pwnieyard.com) )

The back-end of is written in 100% GO. Asset pipeline tools are mainly go apps
as well.

~~~
partisan
From the little bit I've seen your game looks very cool. Any tips or
recommended resources on game development in Go?

------
gaigepr
I am working on an end-to-end encrypted file synchronization service and it is
going relatively well. I am not particularly far along but I have been
enjoying the ride.

[https://github.com/gaigepr/secureBox](https://github.com/gaigepr/secureBox)

I chose go because it is significantly faster than python, compiled, has a
decent selection of libraries, and because I really wanted to learn go.

